# Draft: J. R. Smith & Tim Pickett



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, here are the players the Hornets selected:

Pick 18: J. R. Smith 











Pick 44: Tim Pickett


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I really hated the idea of drafting a high school player, but it was the most realistic choice for us this year and I am ok with it. I have never seen him play so I don't know how worried I should be. We have to feel confident J.R. could help this year or we wouldn't have drafted him, or I don't think we would. He and Pickett were fine selections.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, it was frustrating as Snyder was oh so close. I think if Utah would have passed on him, Atlanta would still have taken Josh Smith, leaving us Snyder. That would have been perfect!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith has a lot of basketball to learn but he has all the potential in the world. An athletic freak, and great range. This kid could shoot it from the Northshore for those of you who know the New Orleans location. I think JR was a great pick and as long as Byron Scott can keep his patience I think he, in about 2-3 years, will be a superb talent for us.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

J.R. Smith Press Conference 

I'm excited about this guy. Since I haven't seen him play before and he is coming from high school, I don't have many expectations for him right away. It's interesting he didn't even considering making the jump until after his all-star performance.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

JR will be super talented... 4 sur


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

JR Smith has talent but whether he reaches his potential is something I'm very skeptical of. Snyder would've been a great player for NO, no doubt about it. Another possibility of a player sitll on the board was Sergei Monia. I think Smith has a good chance to be better than Monia when their careers are over, but Monia could've helped Byron more for the upcoming season. He'd also have been a more consistent shooter.

With JR Smith, I'm thinking just wait on him and expect results later. If he helps out this year from the bench, that's just an added bonus.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not a huge fan of JR Smith, but I think he'll be just fine under the tutelage of Byron Scott. The big knock on him is his effort, and in one of his last practices he wowed the Sixers with his effort when he was banging with Kirk Snyder.

I think his situation right now is comparable to Richard Jefferson (though he's not as good of a defender, and JR's long ball is a lot better), both are athletes who can run the court and finish, and have/had a lot to work on to become a complete player. He should be able to play 10 minutes a game on a consistent basis for the Hornets, if Baron is in shape, he and Smith running the break would be amazing!  

I don't know much about Tim Pickett, isn't he an undersized SG? I'm pretty sure I heard about him struggling to play PG. So perhaps he could fill a similar role to that of David Wesley?


----------



## Courtking031 (Jul 7, 2004)

I loved the pick of J.R Smith for the Hornets...With David Wesley at SG getting old, by the time Wesley retires J.R should be able to come on and make an impack...Smith can shoot the lights out as well as jump through the roof...I watched him at the high school all star games and he's a very exciting player to watch...You guy will love him.



:twave:


----------

